# wound care



## coder1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I work for a well known wound care physican group. The issue Im having is that all of our claims are being denied in New jersey and Florida. I know OIG has put Debridements on the rador. In Florida , they are telling us that we need to change surgical debridement to maintence debridement. when this is done they denied the maintence debridement .

I need feed back to find out if this happen across the board

Thanks


----------



## LLovett (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not seeing that here in Michigan, but I don't have anything back for 2009 yet either. I will watch for it.

Thanks

Laura, CPC


----------



## coder1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks laura...


----------



## coder1 (Mar 7, 2009)

laura...


we also provide care in Michigan. We have been denied for all of our debridements. If you have recieved payment could you let us know your billing method.

thank you,
Genova


----------

